# t5 lighting



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

recently started a 120 gallon planted tank.for lighting i have 162 watts of t5 lighting 2 6700k and 2 12000k bulbs.just starting with ferts no co2.the fixture is about 6" above the tank.my question is would it be bets to keep this light set up or go with 4 6700k bulbs.thanks


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

ryan e said:


> recently started a 120 gallon planted tank.for lighting i have 162 watts of t5 lighting 2 6700k and 2 12000k bulbs.just starting with ferts no co2.the fixture is about 6" above the tank.my question is would it be bets to keep this light set up or go with 4 6700k bulbs.thanks


Hello ryan...

Ideally, you want lamps in the 6500 - 6700K range. 10,000Ks will work as well. If you've done your homework and have plants that aren't demanding of specific lighting conditions and since you have these lights in place already, I'd say use them and see how the plants do.

I have tanks with T5 10,000K lamps and the plants are fine with this setup. Change your tank water frequently to maintain good levels of the high dose nutrients and feed your fish a balanced diet, so they provide good levels of the low dose nutrients and you should be fine.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

12000k bulbs won't give your plants much to use. You need to stay about the 5500k-10000k range for plants. Anywhere in there and you will be fine. One spectrum choice will not grow plants any better than the other as lonng as you are in there. They produce different colors as you have seen, so it just comes down to what you like.

What are your tank dimensions and what size lighting fixture is this?


----------



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

its a 60x18x26 tank and the light is 48" 4 bulb t5 fixture


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so I will ask the obvious question...why not a 60" fixture? Also, is this a shop light?


----------



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

its a aquarium light fixture that i already had and wasnt using.not sure what brand its has fans bulit into the top and 3 on/off switches for the lights.i figured it would work for this set up


----------

